# The difference between 'report' and 'reply



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

So seems pretty simple doesn't it

REPORT a visitor message means you think the message is nasty/bad etc and you think a mod should be informed

REPLY to a visitor message is what you do when you want to reply to a visitor message. For instance when talking about sexual issues or other such private information that maybe you DON'T want a mod to see.

Thanks for some great laughs those of you who seen to be confusing the two. Brightens up our day no end to read them


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king spoilsport !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

lol you should share


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol you should share


What happens in the MOD lounge stays in the MOD lounge...

Unless it fu*king hilarious enough to share obviously !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> So seems pretty simple doesn't it
> 
> For instance when talking about sexual issues or other such private information


Talking about the messages between flinty and ashcrapper?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Talking about the messages between flinty and ashcrapper?


 :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh my...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

they havent been sending pictures to each other have they??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

All I'm gonna say is I really didn't realise flinty was so flexible, nor that ashcrapper was that experienced using vegetables.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha, dread to think what pops up in that moderation queue :scared:


----------

